# How high ... ???



## TurbotheCat (Feb 10, 2011)

Can anyone shed light on this for us? We picked up our new (to us) 785F on Saturday; it has a Camos 240 [something] dome fitted. Question is, the dome is 40cm high, but because it's mounted on the recessed bit of the roof (am I making sense?) it's sticking up less than 40cm from the top of the van. Have any of you got one of these domes fitted to a 785, or a 785 look-alike, and have you managed to measure the total height of the van with the dome? Getting it wrong would be a hideously expensive scalping!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

You should always play safe, add 40cm to the height of your van and there is one thing that you will be correct about, = the clearance.

If you are worried about ferries etc, don't be they have never measured mine yet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I have one on a Swift Kontiki though. I know what you mean about the recess. I think all you have to do is find out the height of your van and add 40cm for safety (even though its slightly less).

Mine is I think 2.76 metres or 9ft 1. So I guess its just over 10ft with the dome. Any bridges less than 11ft are given a wide berth but I still hold my breath going under anything around the 11ft mark!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wasn't sure myself of either the Camos or the van roof height. When I fitted my 40cm Camos last year I got out a step ladder, a long level and a tape measure and measured it. Now I now exactly how high I am - 2.94m . I also measured the width and length and wrote it on a diagram in both metric and imperial. This is kept on the back of the sun visor so I can read it underway. Tyre pressures also. Have used many times.
Andrew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The best and only real way to measure the height of any vehicle is to do it with all the tanks as empty as possible, and anything heavy out of the MH that it's possible to take out, (less weight means a higher MH) and will be the height when you collect or sell it.

Then take a 8 foot straight edge, a spirit level, a step ladder & park up somewhere level.

Get someone to hold the straight edge level on the highest point of the MH, while you measure from the bottom of the straight edge to the ground.

Don't forget the radio Aerial if high up & CB Antenna.

You now have an exact height measurement, now do the width, not forgetting the mirrors.

There are as many narrow roads as there are low bridges, our van appears to be able to breathe in somehow, as we quite often drive through >6'6''< with no problems at all, we only do this on roads we've been down in the car or checked out on Google Earth.

Height and width signs are not guaranteed to be accurate.

Or you could do it the simpler way and just keep driving under progressively lower bridges until you hit one Seemples :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TurbotheCat (Feb 10, 2011)

Brilliant!! Thank you all so much. Think OH is going to do the ladder jumping later on! Strangely, the 785 is lower than our Autoroller; would have put money on it being a lot higher. 
Found a brilliant bit on this site, which gives dimensions for all MHs. Tell me ... when Rapido publish these dimensions, do they take wing mirrors into account on the width?


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I used the same straight edge as Kev on the heighest point and measured down.
As my vehicle also has air ride I measured the points at 1 bar increments to 6 bar. I measured width through the windows to include wing mirrors.

I printed results in tabulated form,laminated them, and stuck them behind sun visor.

A quick guide,.

Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TurbotheCat said:


> Brilliant!! Thank you all so much. Think OH is going to do the ladder jumping later on! Strangely, the 785 is lower than our Autoroller; would have put money on it being a lot higher.
> Found a brilliant bit on this site, which gives dimensions for all MHs. Tell me ... when Rapido publish these dimensions, do they take wing mirrors into account on the width?


Only if it's more than eight feet, any less than that and they certainly don't, mirrors add more than a foot in most cases to the width, as Icer says measure through the doors outside of mirror to outside of mirror.

I used a dyno label machine to print ours out, also a warning about gas, fridge, locker doors etc, just above my eye line on the windscreen, still forget though sometimes.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice also to know the width with the wing mirrors retracted or for a low restriction but don't forget the awing for the high one, mine sticks out 4" on one side

Andrew


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> TurbotheCat said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant!! Thank you all so much. Think OH is going to do the ladder jumping later on! Strangely, the 785 is lower than our Autoroller; would have put money on it being a lot higher.
> ...


How daft is that? They fit mirrors, then don't include them in the width! Thank you ... will do our own measurements, than we only have ourselves to blame when we lose them! :lol:


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

OH has measured the MH (Rapido 785F). It's 9' 8" high with the 40 cm Camos fitted into the load bay recess at the back, and 22' long. Hasn't got round to the width yet!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the height width advice. I will look at my tv ariel dish push up thing but surely we don't have to do air out etc for the height as it is in the book just add the height of the aerial?
As to width l will have a measure not thought of that.

l want to stick it on the dash but not got round to it so now have incentive. Good idea on dyno Brian has one but l need to work out how to work it


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I know what you mean about placing bits in the lower section of the roof. Our air-con thing is sited below the bulge at the front but is higher than it by a short way. We are still well below 3mtrs, but I always buy ferry tickets on the 3 mtr height as I would rather pay the extra price and not have the worry or the cost of fitting a new roof 8O 

Sue


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I went into a garage in France once and the canopy was marked 3.7 mtrs, well I know I was 3.55 metres tall, anyway I took off all the strip lights and my own air/con cover right bloody mess.

When I buy a new van I always lay it on its side and measure the width

Loddy


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

PeteandMe said:


> OH has measured the MH (Rapido 785F). It's 9' 8" high with the 40 cm Camos fitted into the load bay recess at the back, and 22' long. Hasn't got round to the width yet!


Measured the width this evening: 100" including the wing mirrors. Didn't bother with the measurement with the mirrors in.


----------

